# Game Thread: Kings vs Sonics April 5, 2005



## DaUnbreakableKinG

<center>








<center> *VS*
<center>









*<center> ARCO ARENA*
<center>









*<center>Probable Lineups*





































Mike Bibby/Cuttino Mobley/ Peja Stojakovic/ Kenny Thomas/Brian Skinner





































Luke Ridnour/Ray Allen/Damien Wilkins/Reggie Evans/Jerome James

*<center>Previous Game's*
*<center> KINGS 100 TIMBERWOLVES 112*
<center>Box Score 

*<center> WARRIORS 101 SONICS 92  * 
<center>Box Score 

*<center> Key Matchup*

*<center>Ray Allen*









*<center>PPG 23.6
<center>RPG 4.4
<center>APG 3.7
<center>Last Game Stats: 42min/27pts/9reb/5ast/2stl/0blk*

*<center> Peja Stojakovic*









*<center>PPG 20
<center>RPG 4.3
<center>APG 2
<center>Last Game Stats: 43min/25pts/7reb/3ast/0stl/1blk*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

My predictions:

*Kings 115*
Sonics 107

*Peja 28pts*
Allen 29pts


Big game for us. :yes:


GO KINGS!!! 


I hope we can win since we're at home. :whoknows:


----------



## Pejavlade

Game Prediction

*Kings 109*
Sonics 98

Peja 27pts 6rebs 3asts 2stl
Mobley 21pts 5reb 5asts
Kenny 19pts 11rebs


----------



## underhill_101

my prediction:

kings 107
sonics 103

peja 30/5/2
allen 31/4/3

should be a really good game... a possible 1st round playoff match-up preview


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

underhill_101 said:


> my prediction:
> 
> kings 107
> sonics 103
> 
> peja 30/5/2
> allen 31/4/3
> 
> should be a really good game... a possible 1st round playoff match-up preview


For sure. 

I really hope we meet them. Would be fun games to watch. I'm tired of us playing the Mavs. :laugh:


----------



## ChristopherJ

Lets see if I can get back to back predictions...

Sonics 110
Kings 107


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

KidCanada said:


> Lets see if I can get back to back predictions...
> 
> Sonics 110
> Kings 107


Oh comon. You suck. :curse: 


At least give us a win. 










J/K.


----------



## rafsox04

This will be a great game with the surprising Supersonics taking to the court with the Sacramento Kings. You have two dynamite players battling for control in Ray Allen and Peja as well as Mike Bibby and Luke Ridnour dueling for control of the backcourt. The flamboyant offense of Sacramento will need to be at its peak to compete with the balanced Seattle offense and defense. If the Kings can manage and control Ray Allen then the game will be in the Kings hands. Luke Ridnour and Mike Bibby go head to head attempting to control the flow of the game. I give the edge to Bibby as he is a veteran and has far more game experience than Ridnour who is in his first year as a starter. At SG, Cuttino Mobley attempts to shut down Ray Allen who is having one of his finest years as a pro. The advantage bar is on the Supersonics side as Ray Allen is too explosive for Mobley to handle. Peja takes on Damien Wilkins, a battle which either team cannot afford to lose. The loser of this encounter will likely be the loser of the game. The edge has to go to Peja because of his amazing shooting ability which will be too much for Wilkins to handle. At PF Kurt Thomas will have his hands full keeping up with Reggie Evans who has had a great season. Kurt Thomas is a solid veteran who's experience will be key to marking the better talent in Reggie Evans. The edge bar has to be even because both players have their area of expertise and both have good talent levels. C will be an interesting fight with Jerome James marking the post against Brian Skinner. James has a height advantage but his work ethic is suspect, Skinner is the opposite as he has great work ethic but is height could be his downfall. Overall though determination will win this as Skinner will control the low post in a gritty battle. This game will go down to the wire with the momentum switching routinely and tensions running high. When all is said and done the Kings will win a tight battle to the bitter end.

Kings 98
Supersonics 96

Peja 23/5/2
Allen 26/2/8
Skinner 14/12/0
Bibby 17/1/12
Evans 19/8/1


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice write-up hopefully your prediction about Mo Evans is correct, he is capable of having big nights especially on the glass.


----------



## Peja Vu

Previous 3 matchups:

L 78 - 108  
L 101 - 106  
L 107 - 115


----------



## ChristopherJ

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Oh comon. You suck. :curse:
> 
> 
> At least give us a win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K.



I will. When does Sacramento play the Bobcats??? :biggrin: 

No jk, Seattle has won the last 3 matchups so might as well pick them again. Anyone know if Rashard Lewis will be playing this one?


----------



## Pejavlade

KidCanada said:


> I will. When does Sacramento play the Bobcats??? :biggrin:
> 
> No jk, Seattle has won the last 3 matchups so might as well pick them again. Anyone know if Rashard Lewis will be playing this one?


Lewis is out indefinitely with a deep bone bruise in his right foot. Probability of him playing is very unlikely.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

rafsox04 said:


> This will be a great game with the surprising Supersonics taking to the court with the Sacramento Kings. You have two dynamite players battling for control in Ray Allen and Peja as well as Mike Bibby and Luke Ridnour dueling for control of the backcourt. The flamboyant offense of Sacramento will need to be at its peak to compete with the balanced Seattle offense and defense. If the Kings can manage and control Ray Allen then the game will be in the Kings hands. Luke Ridnour and Mike Bibby go head to head attempting to control the flow of the game. I give the edge to Bibby as he is a veteran and has far more game experience than Ridnour who is in his first year as a starter. At SG, Cuttino Mobley attempts to shut down Ray Allen who is having one of his finest years as a pro. The advantage bar is on the Supersonics side as Ray Allen is too explosive for Mobley to handle. Peja takes on Damien Wilkins, a battle which either team cannot afford to lose. The loser of this encounter will likely be the loser of the game. The edge has to go to Peja because of his amazing shooting ability which will be too much for Wilkins to handle. At PF Kurt Thomas will have his hands full keeping up with Reggie Evans who has had a great season. Kurt Thomas is a solid veteran who's experience will be key to marking the better talent in Reggie Evans. The edge bar has to be even because both players have their area of expertise and both have good talent levels. C will be an interesting fight with Jerome James marking the post against Brian Skinner. James has a height advantage but his work ethic is suspect, Skinner is the opposite as he has great work ethic but is height could be his downfall. Overall though determination will win this as Skinner will control the low post in a gritty battle. This game will go down to the wire with the momentum switching routinely and tensions running high. When all is said and done the Kings will win a tight battle to the bitter end.
> 
> Kings 98
> Supersonics 96
> 
> Peja 23/5/2
> Allen 26/2/8
> Skinner 14/12/0
> Bibby 17/1/12
> Evans 19/8/1


Wow. Great job again. :greatjob:

You should be a writer for ESPN man. :yes:


----------



## halfbreed

Kings 103
Sonics 101


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Kings 105
Sonics 96

PS...update your opposing players links *


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Kings 105
> Sonics 96
> 
> PS...update your opposing players links *


Thanks. :biggrin:

Done.


----------



## Scinos

The Sonics are lacking alot of firepower without Rashard and Vladi in the lineup, that's 32.5 ppg gone. Our defense hasn't been very good recently either, this team is just tired and not getting back in transition. :no:

We might have a chance if Ray is hot and our bigs dominate the offensive boards. I can only hope...:gopray:


I'll guess 101-97 Kings. Top scorers...i'll say Ray with 26 pts and Bibby with 29 pts (the Sonics haven't been able to stop any PG's recently :upset: ).


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Scinos said:


> The Sonics are lacking alot of firepower without Rashard and Vladi in the lineup, that's 32.5 ppg gone. Our defense hasn't been very good recently either, this team is just tired and not getting back in transition. :no:
> 
> We might have a chance if Ray is hot and our bigs dominate the offensive boards. I can only hope...:gopray:
> 
> 
> I'll guess 101-97 Kings. Top scorers...i'll say Ray with 26 pts and Bibby with 29 pts (the Sonics haven't been able to stop any PG's recently :upset: ).


Have they mentioned when Rashard and Vladi will be back?


----------



## EduRiker

Kings 98
Sonics 89


----------



## Twix

Hey DaUnbreakableKinG, you have James and Evans look the same? Are they twins? JK.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Hey DaUnbreakableKinG, you have James and Evans look the same? Are they twins? JK.


:laugh:

Thank you. My second time I edit them. :nonono: :laugh:


----------



## Scinos

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Have they mentioned when Rashard and Vladi will be back?


Vladi was wearing a cast, but now he's just got a protective boot. So his recovery seems to be going well. I think he'll be back about a week before the playoffs, much like Bobby Jackson for you guys. 

I'm not sure about Lewis, he has a bone contusion in his foot. It might not be healed by the playoffs, but I think he could play through it (if necessary).


----------



## Twix

Scinos said:


> Vladi was wearing a cast, but now he's just got a protective boot. So his recovery seems to be going well. I think he'll be back about a week before the playoffs, much like Bobby Jackson for you guys.


I heard that Vladi's injuries is similar to Brad Miller's? Brad's no longer wearing any protection. But he said he'll be back first game in the playoffs. I'm not 100% sure if Bobby will be back before the playoffs. It'll be nice though. But I see Bobby coming back the same time as Brad. :whoknows:


----------



## Nashaholic

Kings 101 
Sonics 98

This should be a good game. Pejas been playing pretty well and rashards out of the lineup so im betting on the kings.


----------



## Pejavlade

Arco game report: Kings' ride on seesaw continues unabated 




> QUESTION POSED
> WHEN MIGHT THE KINGS' ROLES BE MORE DEFINED?
> No one could blame the Kings and all their new men for gathering maximum data before settling on vital decisions. But with seven regular-season games to go, the lines seem fuzzy when it comes to player specialties. Who's the No. 1 scoring option -Mike Bibby, Peja Stojakovic or Cuttino Mobley -and how can they get enough quality looks? Who yields and who guns come crunch time? Standing at the three-point line, Bibby was waved off by Mobley late in the game, negating a chance to hit another big shot. Coach Rick Adelman may have to exact the executive decision sometime soon.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings retreating, whining 



> "We were way too soft," Williamson said. "And that's not supposed to happen, especially on our home court."





> "If we keep this pace up, we're going to be beefing our way right out of the first round (of the playoffs), in my opinion," Evans said.


----------



## Peja Vu

They will come out with some pride, not wanting to get swept by the Sonics this year...

Kings 105
Sonics 102


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Scinos said:


> Vladi was wearing a cast, but now he's just got a protective boot. So his recovery seems to be going well. I think he'll be back about a week before the playoffs, much like Bobby Jackson for you guys.
> 
> I'm not sure about Lewis, he has a bone contusion in his foot. It might not be healed by the playoffs, but I think he could play through it (if necessary).


Oh, thanks for the info. 

Hope that you guys get them both in time for the playoffs. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> *They will come out with some pride*, not wanting to get swept by the Sonics this year...
> 
> Kings 105
> Sonics 102


They better do or it's another loss. :nonono:


----------



## Peja Vu

vBookie Event: Sonics @ Kings (-4.5) 4/5/05 (NBA Game)


----------



## Twix

My game prediction:
Kings 106
Sonics 92

GOO KINGS!!!!!! Every game is big now!! :king:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> My game prediction:
> Kings 106
> Sonics 92
> 
> GOO KINGS!!!!!! Every game is big now!! :king:


It's just like the playoffs have started. :yes:

GO KINGS!!! :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Final few are head games 



> The Kings are still in search of a playoff berth and the correct mind-set.
> 
> Kings forward Corliss Williamson has something no one else on his team possesses but that everyone wants.
> 
> That's the huge, diamond-covered 2004-05 NBA championship ring he won with the Detroit Pistons. And one of the important staples in the Pistons' effort was aggression, especially on defense.
> 
> Williamson was asked about the mind-set of last season's Pistons entering the playoffs.
> 
> "The playoffs are a totally different game," he said. "The little fouls you get during the regular season, you're not going to get those. The intensity level is picked up on both ends. So our mentality was to be aggressive on both ends of the floor.
> 
> "Offensively, (it was about) taking the ball to the basket and trying to create stuff and sharing the ball. Defensively, we wanted to be really aggressive and physical because that's playoff basketball."
> 
> *The Kings will not win a ring tonight, but they can prove a couple of things by turning a solid performance into a victory over the visiting Seattle SuperSonics, who have beaten them in all three meetings this season.*











The Kings' Corliss Williamson knows about playoff intensity.


----------



## Twix

> Defensively, we wanted to be really aggressive and physical because that's playoff basketball."


^Listen to Corliss...he knows!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> ^Listen to Corliss...he knows!


I am hoping that his experiense will help us a lot during the playoffs. :gopray:

After all he has the ring. :whoknows:


----------



## G-Force

Over thirty posts already and its not even tipoff time yet. Nice thread.

As Scinos pointed out, the Sonics are playing without Radman and Rashard. The good news about Rashard is that his foot injury is not any worse than a bone bruise, but that is bad enough. When the pain subsides, he can play again at his choice. I sure would like to have him tonight, but I'd rather have him at 100% for the playoffs.

Somebody has to go out on a limb and predict a Sonics win, so it may as well be me. Should be a close game, possibly won in the final minute. Who knows, Wilkins may play another inspired game and win it for the Supes? I'm even making a vBookie bet on this one.

G-Force


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Side note, Kings havent been swept by a Western Conference team in 5 or so years. So i think we will win.


----------



## G-Force

Scinos and I wouldn't mind a little company over in the Sonics forum. Stop by and post on our game thread tonight. You can also do some research on the team you may be facing in the first round of the playoffs. 
Good luck and safety to all who play tonight. We all know that we don't need any more injuries, especially with the play-offs closing in fast.

G-Force


----------



## Hibachi!

Not gonna be home for the game, my prediction

Kings - 104
Sonics - 99

Peja Bibby and Mobley will all have big games... Go Kings!


----------



## Peja Vu

Sure thing

Sonics Board Game Thread


----------



## Pejavlade

Luke with 2 quick buckets to start the game off. Bibby with a made field goal and 1 free throws. Wilkins made a jumpshot 6-3 Seattle.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja with a Technical Foul :eek8: , I like it because it bring the Kings agressivness up a bit and Peja will look to attack more.


----------



## Pejavlade

17-14 Kings Mike Bibby with 7pts already with 6:00 left in first quater.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Very nice start, everyone is passing the ball !


----------



## Pejavlade

21-17 Kings. Mike Bibby is playing great 4-5fg 9pts 3asts. Brian Skinner is also being active has a couple of offensive rebs and a key steal that lead to Bibbys lay-up and eventually Seattle timeout.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja is struggling only 1pt on 0-3 shooting but has 3 early assists.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja blocked again 2nd of the game on Peja  . Hopefully he doesnt lose confidence and stays in the game.


----------



## Pejavlade

End Of First

Kings 27
Sonics 24

Bibby 11pts 1reb 3asts
Skinner 2pts 3rebs 2asts 1stl 
Peja 3pts 3rebs 3asts


----------



## Peja Vu

11 baskets/10 assists, nice start....but they need to keep Reggie Evans off of the boards!!!


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja with a dunk, hopefully thats what he need. 5pts 5asts so far.


----------



## Peja Vu

Nice job by the bench, especially Eddie House!

Sac 42
Sea 30


----------



## Pejavlade

41-30 Kings. House and Songalia are doing a great job of the bench. :clap:


----------



## Peja Vu

Ray Allen only has 3 points with 7:56 left in this half....


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> Ray Allen only has 3 points with 7:56 left in this half....


Thats a great stat, also Kings have a total of 17 asts while Sonics have only 5.


----------



## Peja Vu

Fortson is a ****ing goon!


----------



## Peja Vu

Awful call, should have been a foul on Fortson, Corliss got called, and the technical.

House makes a shot, 52-37.


----------



## Pejavlade

Corliss with a technical, whats with kings picking up some many T's lately.


----------



## Pejavlade

Seattle in Bonus they will be shooting free-throws the rest of the 2nd quater.


----------



## Pejavlade

59-48 Kings. Peja with his first three of the game he has 10 pts now.


----------



## Pejavlade

Halftime

Kings 65
Sonics 57


Sonice made a run at the end closing in within . Lets see if the Kings can come out 2nd half and control the tempo of the game.


----------



## Peja Vu

Ahh, I jinxed it!....Ray Allen with 10 in the 2nd.

65 first half points is quite good, only 2 back in rebounding, only 3 turnovers, and 26 FG/20 Assists.


----------



## Pejavlade

Technical Foul on Danny :biggrin: . Cat sinks the free throw.


----------



## Pejavlade

End Of Third

Kings 97
Sonics 81

Cat 21pts 3rebs 4asts 1stl
Peja 19pts 4reb 5asts
Kenny 18pts 4rebs 2asts 1stl


----------



## Pejavlade

101-81 Kings with a 20 point lead. Songalia has been superb this game. :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade

Great defence by Sacramento, shot clock viloation on Seattle. Its good to see them playing hard with a big lead.


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja another 3 hes 5-6 today, after a poor start looks like he will surpass his avg in each of the stat colums.


----------



## Pejavlade

The HOUSE is on fire, some one get Eddie out of there. :biggrin:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Eddie House was very impressive today... hes getting better every day... him and Bobby Jackson off the bench at the same time will be great !


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja has tied his assist carrer high with 7 assists today. :banana:


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Pejavlade said:


> Peja has tied his assist carrer high with 7 assists today. :banana:


 Season high in assists for the entire team... Peja is getting ready to play in the playoffs, Thomas is fitting in, House is getting better, Bobby Jackson and Miller will be back soon... things are finally looking up.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings with 121 points with 2:00 left can we get 130 :wait:


----------



## Pejavlade

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Season high in assists for the entire team... Peja is getting ready to play in the playoffs, Thomas is fitting in, House is getting better, Bobby Jackson and Miller will be back soon... things are finally looking up.


Yep, hopefully we can lace this game with another great win over Portland on Friday. I've struggled to play great back to back recently.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Yay, great win, Kings shot lights out tonight !


----------



## Pejavlade

End Of Game

Kings 122
Sonics 101

Peja 24pts 4reb 7asts
Bibby 15pts 3reb 10asts
House 12pts 1reb 5asts 1stl 1blk in only 16min.


Box Score


----------



## Pejavlade

*Game Photos*


----------



## Pejavlade

underhill_101 said:


> my prediction:
> 
> kings 107
> sonics 103
> 
> peja 30/5/2
> allen 31/4/3
> 
> should be a really good game... a possible 1st round playoff match-up preview



Winner of Predict The Score Challange.
:twave:


----------



## Pejavlade

Peja Vu said:


> Previous 3 matchups:
> 
> L 78 - 108
> L 101 - 106
> L 107 - 115


W 122 - 101

Kings avoid sweep ones again.


----------



## Pejavlade

Kings beat Sonics 122-101 



> The Kings also had a season-high 36 assists, scoring nearly at will from the perimeter in the final three quarters. Stojakovic hit five 3-pointers, Mobley had four and Eddie House added two more.





> The Nuggets also are chasing the Kings, who have been holding off Houston for the fifth seed. Sacramento actually might fare better in the playoffs against the third-seeded Sonics, whose perimeter game and poor defense could play into the Kings' strengths.





> The Kings are playing without regulars Brad Miller (broken leg) and Bobby Jackson (torn wrist ligament), while the Sonics are without Rashard Lewis (bruised foot) and Vladimir Radmanovic (broken leg). All four probably will be sidelined until the playoffs. ... Maurice Evans scored just two points for Sacramento, but he elevated for an impressive two-handed block on Wilkins' layup attempt in the fourth quarter. ... Stojakovic and Corliss Williamson got technical fouls for arguing in the first half.


----------



## halfbreed

Warriors also helped out Kings tonight by beating Rockets. :banana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

halfbreed said:


> Warriors also helped out Kings tonight by beating Rockets. :banana:


It's great man.

The Warriors are going to be one hell of a team. :yes:

GO KINGS AND WARRIORS!!!


----------



## Twix

Warriors have being playing well ever since Baron Davis got to the team. They're like 1-2 player away from a playoff team, IMO!



Pejavlade said:


> End Of Game
> 
> Kings 122
> Sonics 101
> 
> Peja 24pts 4reb 7asts
> Bibby 15pts 3reb 10asts
> House 12pts 1reb 5asts 1stl 1blk in only 16min.
> 
> 
> Box Score


Gotta love that stat!!! :clap: 

Very good game by the guys. Now....they need to continue this! :yes:


----------



## sac23kings

consistency will either be the kings savior or it will be their burden


----------



## sac23kings

Pejavlade said:


> Peja has tied his assist carrer high with 7 assists today. :banana:


are you serious. 7 assists is his CAREER high? damn i guess he truly is coming around


----------



## Peja Vu

Pejavlade said:


> Peja has tied his assist carrer high with 7 assists today. :banana:


 2 or 3 of those assists were really fantastic, he was like Magic Johnson out there

It is good to see Peja adding different aspects to his game...


----------



## Peja Vu

Postgame Quotes-vs. Seattle


----------



## NR 1

sac23kings said:


> are you serious. 7 assists is his CAREER high? damn i guess he truly is coming around


Yes but he had 7 assists 8 times in his career!


----------



## G-Force

Not only did my Sonics lose, I also lost a decent sized vBookie bet on thisgame. Oh well, someone had to show some confidence in the Supes.You guys shot the lights out and put on a scoring clinic. We are hurting and trying to get healthy for the playoffs. It has been a couple years since we went to post-season play, so we want to make it past the first round. Congrats on a good game. It is looking like we will be playing either you guys or Houston in the first round, and Houston is not helping their cause to overtake you in the seeding.

G-Force


----------



## bruindre

Twix said:


> Warriors have being playing well ever since Baron Davis got to the team. They're like 1-2 player away from a playoff team, IMO!


Twix...they ARE a playoff team. It's just they got off to such a crappy start with a different roster than what they've got now. Now, whether or not they'll be a SUCCESSFUL playoff team, in THAT case they might be 1-2 players away...


----------



## Twix

bruindre said:


> Twix...they ARE a playoff team. It's just they got off to such a crappy start with a different roster than what they've got now. Now, whether or not they'll be a SUCCESSFUL playoff team, in THAT case they might be 1-2 players away...


I don't know if they'll be a playoff team if things started out good since the season began and they have Davis since then. Perhaps, but I don't really see it. Too many good teams in the West. I only see Warriors (if they started off good) fighting for that 8th seed but not making it.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

bruindre said:


> Twix...they ARE a playoff team. It's just they got off to such a crappy start with a different roster than what they've got now. Now, whether or not they'll be a *SUCCESSFUL playoff team*, in THAT case they might be 1-2 players away...


I agree with you and Twix. They're a player or two away from being a successful playoff team. And I hope they get that player or two because they deserve it. The fans deserve it too. You guys stuck with them through bad times and now its about time they make the playoffs. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Arco game report: Peja plays admirable defense on Allen 



> Maybe it takes one to know one.
> 
> *Peja Stojakovic can humble even the best defenders when he gets rolling, so when the Kings forward had to check Seattle's Ray Allen on Tuesday night, he rolled up his sleeves in a sleeveless sport and went to work.*
> 
> With Cuttino Mobley picking up three first-half fouls, Kings coach Rick Adelman had Stojakovic stick with the prolific SuperSonics guard during the third quarter. Although Allen scored 23 points, only seven came after halftime.
> 
> "He's a tough cover," Stojakovic said of Allen. "They're setting good screens for him. Some of them are illegal, but they're setting them, so you have to go through them."


GO PEJA!!! :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Lowering the boom 



> Kings pour it on Sonics to avoid being swept in season series
> 
> The way the Kings are going right now, a seven-game playoff series might be a good thing for them if they can receive a guarantee that they will shoot well in Game 1.
> 
> There is little doubt that if the Kings can shoot anywhere near the season-high 58.8 percent they did Tuesday night in their 122-101 victory over the Seattle SuperSonics at Arco Arena, they'll be a handful for any opponent.
> 
> The problem, though - and this could be big - is the Kings' shooting and offensive execution has been up and down. If there was an inconsistency award given out in the NBA, the Kings would be main contenders.
> 
> However, on this night, the Kings were pretty close to as good as it gets. Not only did they shoot well and collect a season-high 36 assists, they also kept the Sonics' bruise brothers, Reggie Evans and Danny Fortson, well in check.
> 
> *The victory reduced the Kings' magic number for clinching a playoff spot to two.*


GO KINGS!!! :yes:










Kings forward Corliss Williamson is angry after being called for a technical foul during Tuesday night's victory over Seattle. 









Peja Stojakovic, above, battles Seattle's Reggie Evans for a loose ball as the Kings displayed an improved defensive intensity.









Kings guard Cuttino Mobley, left, tries to make up with referee Derek Richardson after arguing a foul non-call in the second half.


Love that pic with Cat. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> *Game Photos*


And now its time for even more pics. :clap:


----------



## Twix

Nice game pics, thanks!



DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> The fans deserve it too. You guys stuck with them through bad times and now its about time they make the playoffs. :yes:


You're so nice. :laugh:

I see the Warriors becoming a better team too. I just don't want them to be too good because they're in the same division as the Kings!!!  :biggrin: Plus, they were a good team in the past while the Kings suck. So no sympathy from me.  Warriors is actually my 2nd favorite team, btw. I get to see more Warriors games on TV than Kings because of where I live...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Nice game pics, thanks!
> 
> 
> You're so nice. :laugh:
> 
> I see the Warriors becoming a better team too. I just don't want them to be too good because they're in the same division as the Kings!!!  :biggrin: Plus, they were a good team in the past while the Kings suck. So no sympathy from me.  Warriors is actually my 2nd favorite team, btw. I get to see more Warriors games on TV than Kings because of where I live...


Yeah, you probably get to see them more than us since it's so close up there. 

To tell you the truth they're a team that I'll never hate. There's something about them that even when they beat us I feel good. :whoknows:

:laugh: It's actually funny. And just like I said hopefully they'll continue to get better and yeah I might be a bit worried that we're in same division but look at Southwest division. I want our division to be the best and why shouldn't we. :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

The Inside Dish vs. the Sonics 



> *Consistency…*
> 
> The one consistent thing about the recent play of the Kings is the team’s inconsistency. They have kind of a weird Jekyll and Hyde thing going right now, where one game they look unbeatable and the next they look unwinnable, if that’s even a word.
> 
> The one thing that really seems to be a deciding factor in whether the team wins or not is field goal percentage. Because Sacramento takes so many of its shots from perimeter, you can get a pretty good gauge if the team is going to be victorious based on its field goal percentage.
> 
> *Random Thoughts…*
> * This could be a first-round matchup in the playoffs. Seattle pretty much has the three seed locked up, while the Kings are bouncing between the fifth and the sixth spots. If the Kings were to get the sixth, they would end up meeting the Sonics in a battle of teams beat up with injuries.


*Top Performer*









eja was the model of efficiency all night, scoring 24 points on 7-15 FG.


----------



## bruindre

Twix said:


> I see the Warriors becoming a better team too. I just don't want them to be too good because they're in the same division as the Kings!!!  :biggrin: Plus, they were a good team in the past while the Kings suck. So no sympathy from me.  Warriors is actually my 2nd favorite team, btw. I get to see more Warriors games on TV than Kings because of where I live...


With the W's as my fav. team and the Kings my #2, how do you thing I FEEL, living in the land of the Fake....er....Lake Show? Actually, right now, it's pretty sweet. I'm bragging about the W's passing the Lakers in the standings before the end of the season. Funny thing...it _could _ actually happen.


----------

